# Dither fish for x-mass fulus?



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

My Xystichromis phytophagus are shy. Could I put some danios or something with them so they will come out more?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi, yu can try with some bigger fishes than danios(I'm afraid that the phyto will try to eat them), as Platies or sword tail vivipares.
xris


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

how big is your tank? if its large enough, try australiain rainbows or giant danios. around here they're close to the same price, 6-9$ each. the GD's do very well in my brothers tank as dithers.


----------

